# Good buck?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

So what do you guys think is a good buck? 8 point 10 more ? Or do you guys look at the body more and how much meat you will get from it?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Everyone has there own standards based on alot of different factors including quality of animals in the area, years hunting, weapon used, etc. For me it varies by location....up in northern Michigan I will take the first buck I see as there have been years I only saw one, in addition you are allowed 2 bucks in Mich. A trophy up there could be a 14" 2&1/2 year old deer.

Ohio being a 1 buck state I am alot more selective. I TRY and shoot something better for the weapon from one year to the next.

Bottom line for me an Ohio buck with a spread of over 16" would be a trophy for me with my bow. Gun hunting it would have to be around 20" or so.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It is tough to call on number of points. I have seen 6 pointers that were way bigger than others that were 10. I have a 15 pointer (non-typical 8 pt. frame) that does not compare to my best, an 8 pointer. That is where the scoring comes in handy because it gives a better indication of antler mass, length, etc. Personally I would say that a 110-130 score is a "Good Buck". Over 130-150 is a "Very Good Buck" and above 150 is a "Trophy Buck". I am still searching for my trophy buck.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I really can't say I have thought too much about it. However, i will know a shooter when I see it. I don't have much of a buck resume right know though so my standards are probably much lower than most


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

*My opinion*, best buck is the one with the best memory/story for yourself. My best buck was taken early season black powder in Shawnee State Forest (steep rough terrain to hunt). I hunted very hard all week, saw plenty of does (buck only hunt) and on the very last day, I still hunted an area, in the rain and grunted in a small 8 point buck. The deer scored 101 inches. I have shot bigger deer since including one that goes 142" on my wall. But that buck was the most memorable hard earned deer I have ever taken in 20 yrs. I mounted that buck so save the memory.

Buck or Doe, hunt hard, the trophy is in the effort you give.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

As far as meat goes, that's what a doe tag is for (I pick on the big girls). I get my groceries first. Then I'm a trophy hunter. I'm only interested in a 150 class buck or better. If I don't get one, at least I didn't kill next years trophy, or the year after that.... Just my way of doing things. I don't push it on others, or degrade them for their methods or opinions. I do believe that if we each shot more does, and less small bucks, that our opportunity for trophy bucks would get better.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Paul, thats a good way of hunting. I use that same theory.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

personally, now that i have a few bucks under my belt, the biggest being 130", i will shoot at a buck 120 or better. i know next year he could be a 140 or so but chances are if i dont shoot him someone else will and thats too good of a buck to pass up. unless i know of a huge buck in the area, then i will hold out for him....... for a while.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Then pick up the 2nd tag and be selective.... 4 years hunting... first year a 9 pt basket buck.... not bad..... 3rd year.... 7 pt basket buck..... last year missed a doe.... and missed another on my one trip out this year.... so... i will go for meat of doe first before a kill another buck smaller than one i have..... lol.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Trophy would be 150 and better anywhere around here. My opinion for what that is worth.


----------

